# Does anyone use a Dog run?



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

You have two large active dogs. They need as much space as possible. How big is your back yard?

Tom


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Are the dogs supervised when they're outside?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

They wouldn't be in the run ALL the time, only when I couldn't supervise them. otherwise they destroy the yard even if they are out there for 10-15 minutes.
They are not "outside" dogs and go in and out of the house when ever.

They get a 1 hour walk in the morning and 1 hour at the dog park in the evening. Our yard isn't very large for them to get a lot of exercise, which is why I think they get baord easy and end up chewing everything, including the deck.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We have one off the side of the house, it's about 18 feet wide by 25 feet. At our old house we had a 4 foot by 25 foot space that was the dog run, which was mainly used for 'go out and potty'. 

Ideally you want something that is off the house so you'll be able to let them in/out without treking to the run, and something that isn't going to block the rest of the yard from being used. We put in a dog door and it's great, other than they track in and out and Storee likes to take things out to destroy. So we have a locking one now. I like a natural surface so we've been using straw, it's cheap and while it does track a bit, it stays clean enough and we can replace it fairly often. I didn't like cement because it looked gross all the time, unless we sprayed it with a pressure washer or bleached it (smelled too). Shade is another consideration but you can always put up tarps or build something as needed for extra shade. 

Even if it's small, it's better than them destroying the yard and if they get out for walks/runs anyway...

Lana


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for the information.
I found a website that makes runs and has an artifical flooring. Kind of like decking but man made and easy to keep clean. But I love the straw idea. My FIL is a cattle farmer and we could get an endless supply of straw.
The premade kennel also comes with a shaded top that is water proof, so if it happened to rain and I wasn't home the dogs would be sheltered until I could get back. I don't have any intention of keeping them out there for hours on end but I would like to be able to walk my son to school and back and the dog be outside on a nice day. When ever i have tried to do that cody just barkes non stop and Livy digs her brains out under a pine tree that we have. 

I use to always think dog runs were crule and unnecessary, but I had a quick peek at Cesar millan's new book and he had a brief paragraph saying that a dug run is much better for a dog especialy if they are destructive.

I am sure it will be an adjustment period for everyone but the are crated in the house when I am not home so why not in the yard as well?




Bender said:


> We have one off the side of the house, it's about 18 feet wide by 25 feet. At our old house we had a 4 foot by 25 foot space that was the dog run, which was mainly used for 'go out and potty'.
> 
> Ideally you want something that is off the house so you'll be able to let them in/out without treking to the run, and something that isn't going to block the rest of the yard from being used. We put in a dog door and it's great, other than they track in and out and Storee likes to take things out to destroy. So we have a locking one now. I like a natural surface so we've been using straw, it's cheap and while it does track a bit, it stays clean enough and we can replace it fairly often. I didn't like cement because it looked gross all the time, unless we sprayed it with a pressure washer or bleached it (smelled too). Shade is another consideration but you can always put up tarps or build something as needed for extra shade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

We just built one that is 12' wide by 45' long along one side of the fence. We put a 4' chain link fence to close it in and stairs directly to it off the deck with a gate closing off the rest of the yard at the top of a second set of stairs from the deck to the yard. We framed in a wood border on the ground and used washed rock, a type of round smooth rock about the size of a nickel over top of landscape cloth to block out weeds. You can hose it down. Our dogs go out there to potty only and don't stay in the run. They go back up the stairs to the deck and inside the house after.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

we made Max a dog area, its about 15ft by 8ft, he goes in, if it was up to me I would'nt mind him using the whole garden, but my boyfriend has athing about Max tearing up the grass, so his own area was a comprise and he likes it as he can do what he likes out there, he even goes straight in on his own when let out now.

I'ld like to get a kennel for him so I could leave him out there longer in the summer


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a really good idea. Our dogs have kind of taken over the backyard and we have been wanting to section off an extra clean area just for the kids and BBQ. It's not a very big yard so the dog mess while picked up regularly still kind of ruins the whole yard.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 24, 2009)

I use a dog run for my 2 dogs to potty.
It's big- and cleaning up their poopies is a never ending job.
I used to have horses, so dog doodles are easier to clean up.
My Guys one Golden one yellow Labrador are huge dogs and they get separate outside run time.
I make sure that they have a run 2 times a day even with the deep snow out right now.
Trinian is funny- the snowbanks are over 5 feet high right now and he runs and plops into them but can't figure out how to MOVE ! He's only 14 months old and this is his second winter.

Good luck with your dogs !


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have always used dog runs, to give the dogs a safe place to be while I am at work during the day. I have also learned a lot over the years, as I have had some very destructive and smart Goldens!

My runs are smaller, 4x16. I like them longer than they are wide, so the dogs don't get in the bad habit of circling constantly. They are Mason kennels and honestly are the only ones I have found that will keep in even my worst escape artists. With a Mason kennel, the chain link is securely fastened to the top and bottom rails every place it touches. This prevents the dogs from pulling up the chain link and escaping, or even worse, attempting to escape and getting stuck. They are 6 feet high, which so far has thwarted even my climbers, who tend to get about 4 feet up and then just hang there enjoying the scenery  The gates are impossible for a dog to open, and a lot of people haven't been able to figure them out either! I have had several who were able to open regular fence and kennel gates unless they were padlocked.

My runs have a wooden floor, which is not ideal but was all I could afford 10 years ago, and so far, so good. I use ginseng cloth in the summer as a shade topper, and it works really well. They have some very heavy, well made dog houses for shelter if needed.

When I first moved to this house, I attempted to use the (very nice) sheltered kennel that the previous owner had used for their 2 labs. I put Rikki in the run and by the time I got to the house, she was waiting for me on the steps! It took her no time at all to peel up the chain link and slip through it. My other girls, Kahli and Scarlet, were fully capable of opening the kennel and yard gates at their handlers house and letting themselves and the other dogs out as well. Escape proof is very important to me!

I prefer having the dogs out there, with all their outside toys and plenty of water, as opposed to being in crates or even loose in the house all day. Living out in the country, there are plenty of rabbits and birds for them to watch and lots of toys to play with. When I come home, they get some play time in the exercise yard and then come in for the evening and night.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We built a dog area using chain link fencing. We have quite a large fenced yard but we also wanted a portion for ourselves that won't be ruined by the dogs as we enjoy entertaining in the summer. The dogs have access to their run via the garage door. I don't know the size of it but it is very large for the 2 dogs. Our senior dog has access to the full yard when he's out. We also built the pen around our large shed into which hubby and dad constructed 2 dog house type units....both insulated. The dogs love them but tend to use one together.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Over the years I have had four different runs -- all for large active dogs. Three of them were attached to either the house or the garage. These three were about thirty feet long and six feet wide. All three were constructed with six foot chain link fence. Two had poured concrete surfaces. One had a crushed limestone surface. All three were good runs. Now about the fourth run. It's a fenced half acre on native Nebraska prairie complete with some very nice pine and cedar trees.

I think that it is great to have a safe outside area for our dogs. That's why I fenced off the half acre for mine. I wanted them to enjoy our acreage as much as I do, but they wanted more. They liked to explore too far from home. Their "play place' fixed that.

An observation and it applies to all of my dogs (sporting dogs by the way). Most of the time my furry friends simply snoozed or sat in their runs. The only time that they were active is when someone was around to play with them. The run did not help with their boredom at all. My German wire-haired pointer chewed up his entry to the garage, tore down a downspout and then started in on the chain link fence. Now that was a dog!

If your yard keeps you dogs in and if they spend most of their time inside the house, maybe you might just want to keep what you have. Watch the pups when they are out and do frequent "poop patrols".

Tom


----------



## OliverGR (Jun 26, 2011)

_Does anyone have any idea about using 3/4 inch rock? I am in Arizona and we have mostly landscape rock in the yards. I have to get more and was wondering whether to cover the whole yard with more 3/4 washed or create a 20' x 30' area with 1/2 washed for the dog._
:wavey:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fetchtheball said:


> We just built one that is 12' wide by 45' long along one side of the fence. We put a 4' chain link fence to close it in and stairs directly to it off the deck with a gate closing off the rest of the yard at the top of a second set of stairs from the deck to the yard. We framed in a wood border on the ground and used washed rock, a type of round smooth rock about the size of a nickel over top of landscape cloth to block out weeds. You can hose it down. Our dogs go out there to potty only and don't stay in the run. They go back up the stairs to the deck and inside the house after.


I'd be interested in seeing pictures if possible? Your setup sounds great, but I'm visual...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> I have always used dog runs, to give the dogs a safe place to be while I am at work during the day. I have also learned a lot over the years, as I have had some very destructive and smart Goldens!
> 
> My runs are smaller, 4x16. I like them longer than they are wide, so the dogs don't get in the bad habit of circling constantly. They are Mason kennels and honestly are the only ones I have found that will keep in even my worst escape artists. With a Mason kennel, the chain link is securely fastened to the top and bottom rails every place it touches. This prevents the dogs from pulling up the chain link and escaping, or even worse, attempting to escape and getting stuck. They are 6 feet high, which so far has thwarted even my climbers, who tend to get about 4 feet up and then just hang there enjoying the scenery  The gates are impossible for a dog to open, and a lot of people haven't been able to figure them out either! I have had several who were able to open regular fence and kennel gates unless they were padlocked.
> 
> ...


I am still working on an escape free enclosure for Dakota who thinks her middle name is Houdini. Her sister opens her crate door with her tongue, but won't leave it without permission. Last night she ran ahead of my son and opened the yard gate for him and then sat down. She stayed in the yard. But Dakota? No, she has to find every possible puddle to roll in and then see if her sister is out. She doesn't leave my full property (My house and yards are at one end of my property, about one-fourth of it). But I hate to have to leave her in a crate when I go to school (teaching) on a beautiful day. She will dig under the fence if I put her in a yard with the gates chained. I never thought of a wooden floor for a run. Great idea! While I have people here most of the time, it is in and out.


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

what size dog door did you use? I need to install one for a tall 95 lb golden.


----------

